# new PSU and CPU FAN for config @ around 6k



## aditya_ (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi 
I am upgrading my cpu and looking for a good new psu and cpu fan for this config.

mobo biostar g31m+
processor core 2 duo 3.0 ghz
graphics card  nvidia xfx geforce 8800GT 
ram ddr2  1GB x2
dvd rw/w sony
hd segate  320GB.
cabinet zebronics
Budjet @ around 6k


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: new PSU and CPU FAN for config*

budget??


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: new PSU and CPU FAN for config*

around 6k


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

Corsair GS600 @4K

Cooler Master hyper 212+ ~ 2.2K


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 3, 2012)

cant find gs 600 on flipkart
and cooler master hyper 212+ is new and hasn't finished its first year and its out of stock.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

are why going to flipkart , get quotes from CTC


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 3, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> cant find gs 600 on flipkart
> and cooler master hyper 212+ is new and hasn't finished its first year and its out of stock.



who told its new?CM hyper 212 evo is new version and 212+ was released about 2-3 years back.you can buy 212 evo for 2150/- + shipping from many online sites like primeabgb.com,Theitdepot.com.its a great cooler for its money.
For psu buy,
Corsair GS600
OR
Seasonic S12 II 620W


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 4, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> are why going to flipkart , get quotes from CTC



I thought flipkart prices are cheaper . how much difference in price can we expect? are prices in  lower?



sukesh1090 said:


> who told its new?CM hyper 212 evo is new version and 212+ was released about 2-3 years back.you can buy 212 evo for 2150/- + shipping from many online sites like primeabgb.com,Theitdepot.com.its a great cooler for its money.
> For psu buy,
> Corsair GS600
> OR
> Seasonic S12 II 620W



nice i will go for this on a new config later on, thanks

But how the heck do i connect crosair power plugs i have a block type and its not fitting into any thing. i tried using my old psu power cable but it dint even start.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 5, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> I thought flipkart prices are cheaper . how much difference in price can we expect? are prices in  lower?



flipkart used to be cheaper, but now compare & buy because some product prices they have increased. 

get quotes from ctc & compare with flipkart, where it's cheap buy that


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 5, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> I thought flipkart prices are cheaper . how much difference in price can we expect? are prices in  lower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you post a picture of that because i am not able to get what you are telling.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> But how the heck do i connect crosair power plugs i have a block type and its not fitting into any thing. i tried using my old psu power cable but it dint even start.



Use your old power code it will work.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 6, 2012)

my old power cord is not working that's the problem.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
are you talking about that cord from psu to power supply socket?


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 9, 2012)

yes the cord from the psu to the power supply socket.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 9, 2012)

any cord should work great then.don't you have any spare cord from any old psu?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just get a new one for 50bucks. That will do.



aditya_ said:


> *cant find gs 600 on flipkart*



What's this then:Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU: Psu


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^
but rather than buying gs600 for 4.7k it is far better to buy s12 II 620w for 4.6k with free shipping from here,
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------

